# Κοχλιοστρόφια



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μια που τέθηκε το ζήτημα των κλειδιών, ευκαιρία είναι να συνοψίσουμε τα _κοχλιοστρόφια_:
> κοινό κλειδί (περικοχλίων), _κν._ γερμανικό = open-end wrench
> πολύγωνο κλειδί, _κν._ αμερικάνικο = box wrench
> κλειδί ρυθμιζόμενου ανοίγματος, _κν._ γαλλικό = adjustable wrench
> σύνθετο κλειδί, _κν._ γερμανοπολύγωνο = combination wrench



Πολλά κοχλιοστρόφια εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrench
αλλά με δύο μόνο εικόνες.

Μεταφέρω από το «Νουνού» (το 6γλωσσο Οπτικοακουστικό Λεξικό που είχαμε αποκτήσει με την ευγενή προσφορά του Νουνού) την εικόνα, με μια μικρή τσόντα από εμένα.







Ευχαριστούμε, Ζαζ! — Ο μη αχάριστος
Κι άλλα, κι άλλα! — Ο αχόρταγος


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κι άλλα, κι άλλα! — Ο αχόρταγος


κλειδί άλεν = allen wrench
κλειδί άξονα τροχού = axle wrench
ρυθμιζόμενο κλειδί, κν. κάβουρας = monkey wrench
κλειδί σωλήνων, κν. παπαγάλος, σωληνοκάβουρας = pipe wrench, tube wrench
κλειδί μεταβλητού ανοίγματος, κν. κλειδί σύσφιξης = screw wrench
σωληνωτό κλειδί = socket wrench
γαντζόκλειδο = spanner wrench
ροπόκλειδο = torque wrench

Εντάξει τώρα; :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 2, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!



Zazula said:


> Εντάξει τώρα; :)



Όχι ακόμα, θέλουμε και από αυτά εικόνες!
(ο αχόρταγος, οπτικός τύπος)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

Παιδιά, έχω κάτι λεξικά νουνού σε σιντί που μου περισσεύουν, μήπως ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Παιδιά, έχω κάτι λεξικά νουνού σε σιντί που μου περισσεύουν, μήπως ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;



Να καπαρώσω ένα; :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

Κατοχυρώθηκε στο μεσιέ με τη γενειάδα με το ΒΙΒΛΙΟ :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

Και με διάφορους άλλους συνδυασμούς:

ball-ended hexagon key wrench = κλειδί άλεν μπίλιας
combination spanner = γερμανοπολύγωνο (κλειδί)
combination ratchet(ing) spanner = γερμανοπολύγωνο καστάνιας
double ring spanner = (πολύγωνο) κλειδί καστάνιας
double ratchet ring spanner = πολύγωνο κλειδί, γερμανικό κλειδί
adjustable spanner = γαλλικό κλειδί


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> σωληνωτό κλειδί = socket wrench


Αυτό δεν είναι το κοινώς λεγόμενο «καρυδάκι», ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι το κοινώς λεγόμενο «καρυδάκι», ή κάνω λάθος;


Το _*σωληνωτό κλειδί*_ είναι αυτό:




To _*καρυδάκι *_είναι _*socket*_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Συνεχίζουμε με πιο εξωτικά: 

oil filter wrench = φιλτρόκλειδο
oil service wrench = ταπόκλειδο
pneumatic impact wrench = αερόκλειδο
open double-ring spanner = ρακορόκλειδο (φρένων)


----------

